# Show us you 2007 show string



## CNC MINIS (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is one of mine you have to excuse the clip it is the first one of the year and I need to get blades sharpened.





I would like to see everyones horses they are planning to show this year.

Christy


----------



## Ashley (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres my kids.

First is my tubby gelding, Zodiak, we do mostly driving/jumping.






This is boo, he is my stallion. He will be in 2 year old stallions. Not sure what bracket as he is right on 33" right now. Maybe model and color.






My yearling filly, she is 34.5"






And possibly for this guy. He needs to get gelded first in order to go out so if I can then he will be out, other wise he will wait until he is.


----------



## River Wood (Mar 24, 2007)

I only have photos of 3 of the horses but here goes.

This is our 2006 colt River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor






Our 2006 filly River Wood Rapid's Back In Black






An another 2006 filly River Wood Rapid's Dolly May






all three of these foals are by our Reserve National and 2 Time Top Ten National Champion Tibbs Rapid Transit pictured below.






Thank you for letting me share. I'll get the photo sizing down some day!!



:


----------



## love_casper (Mar 24, 2007)

i will be showing 2 horses this year.

my almost yearling colt Charm. he has braces right now, due to a jaw-breaking accident.



: but once they are off he'll show.











and my 6 y.o. mare Ghost will do halter, and she is also in driving training now.



















:


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is our 2007 show string!

VPS Just A Tad Bad - showing in 2 year old Mares and Solid color. Maybe a trail class or two at the local shows.






VPS Simply Irresistible- 2 year old geldings. Maybe a trail class or two at the local shows.






Lt Dans Magnificent Toy - 2 year old mares. Possibly some Youth classes as well






Who's Your Daddy - Sr. Geldings, Under. Country Pleasure Driving, Under. Possibly trail and some jumping too.






Norma Jean Baker - If she shows this year, Sr Mares Over. Maybe Jumping and Roadster too.






Clear Brooks CK Shake N It Up - 2 Year old geldings Under 30".






Clear Brooks CK Keep N Time - 2 Year old Geldings, trail at the local shows.






~Jen~


----------



## sfmini (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't have current pictures, but my country driving gelding and multi color C Kings Running Brave





Two year old stallion LM Hawks Psycho Psuede





And if his shoulder is ok my open single pleasure driving gelding LBFs Commodity Blues, around 17 or 18 years young


----------



## kaykay (Mar 24, 2007)

crunch will show cp driving with arlene foulk in open and fran and i in ammy and kyle in youth






black will show 2 yr old stallion over and liberty






diva may show yearling halter not sure yet. have to clip and see how she matured!






jet will be showign with kyle aspc yearling gelding


----------



## Kendra (Mar 24, 2007)

Circle J Dezigner Genes, senior gelding, country pleasure, hunter, halter obstacle, showmanship, team hitch






Circle J Zachary, senior gelding, team hitch, maybe some country pleasure and possibly hunter (newfound talent!)






Circle J Finnegan, senior gelding, single pleasure, roadster, halter obstacle, hunter, showmanship






Circle J King George, senior gelding, halter obstacle, showmanship, hunter, liberty






Circle J Hawk, senior gelding, single pleasure, roadster, barrels & stakes, halter obstacle, hunter, showmanship






Circle J Jerome, junior gelding, halter obstacle, showmanship






Circle J Kaleidoscope, junior mare, liberty - this was taken today, can't wait to see her without the mud, hair and chub!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh what fun! Everyone's horses look sooo beautiful! I can't wait for show season...it is right around the corner! Our first show is Oregon Gold in one month.

Mountain Meadows Alladdin, Sr. Stallion 28-30", Ammy Sr. Stallion, Halter Obstacle, Liberty, maybe solid color.






Sundance LB Esprit Poetique, 2yo Stallion, under; Model, maybe solid color, liberty






Mountain Meadows Tymeless Flirt, single pleasure driving

This is a bad picture of her, but I don't have any better with her in harness, I added a halter shot as well!











I may add in Ally later on in the season (probably will) in Country Pleasure driving:


----------



## nootka (Mar 25, 2007)

Mouse, our four-year-old gelding, showing in Halter, perhaps the odd Liberty class for the heck of it, and Hunter.






Kyan, our yearling gelding prospect, and Mouse's little brother (half sibling same dam), will also be showing in Halter and maybe as we work with him, Liberty, unless he sells.






And, the littlest brother of all, Pyro, will be showing in weanling stallion classes at Halter, UNLESS he is able to be gelded and then lookout almost non-existent competition, because Pyro will be out there kickin' rear. *LOL* He's also up for sale, though, so we'll show him 'til he sells (if, that should be!).

So our show string is our little family affair, three colts out of the same mare.

Have to get 'em all three lined up in April at Sea Tac...might be a handful, but a nice pic to have for posterity. Of course, with as hard as it is to sell young geldings, I may well have them for a good long time and have plenty of opportunities!

Liz M.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 25, 2007)

Liz, I love your little boys!



They are true gems. Is Mouse going to be driving this year? I hope so! I am not going to show at Sea-Tac after all, because I want to save money to take another one to Nationals. So I will only be showing R this year. Are you going down for Oregon Gold?


----------



## Leeana (Mar 25, 2007)

Well here is ours for 2007.

Westwind BTU Crown prince Narko

First time out as a yearling, very excited about him. He will be at Area2 and prob Nationals. He is one of our future herd sires and is a grandson of BTU. Not sure if he will show under/over yet. He is about 30'' right now at 10 months soooooo we will see.











LTDs White Chief

Halter, Jumper, Liberty. Magic Man son, we love him ...Thanks Kay! After this season, he will be doing Country Pleasure in 08'. We were shooting for getting him out in CP this season but lack of show cart/harness has put that on hold until 08'. 35''











Royal Salsa

Foundation Shetland, he will be doing Congress only and will then prob be retired ..might go out agian in 08' for congress but we will see. 38''






Of course, in August we do our local fair so we will be bringing Coco out for that ...need to find some locals to show him who are interested in miniatures.

Coco 31.5''


----------



## megaroo (Mar 25, 2007)

What a fun topic!!

Merlin, Senior Geldings Under 28, Youth, Aote






Xena, 2 yr. old mares 28-30, maybe a youth class, aote






Ru, Senior Stallions 28-30, Youth


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are my horses that will be in the show ring this year



: Their names are links to their own webpages :bgrin

*Erica's Gone and DunIT*[SIZE=8pt]2005 under 32" stallion / AMHR National Top Ten (halter) / AMHA Honor Roll (halter)[/SIZE]

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / "BTU" and Yellow Diamond Little Feather






*Tibbs Sundowner*

[SIZE=8pt]1998 34" gelding / 9x Nat'l Champion or Res. Nat'l Champion / Halter HOF / 19x Grand Champion[/SIZE]

Grandson of Boones Little Andy






*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*

[SIZE=8pt]2003 36.5" gelding / Supreme Halter Horse[/SIZE]

Son of Ima Boones Buckeroo Too / "BTU"






*Harrells Flirting With Perfection*

[SIZE=8pt]2006 A size filly -- as of yet unshown[/SIZE]

Granddaughter of both Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection and Ten Ls Echos Captive Spirit (Nat'l Champion)






*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure*

[SIZE=8pt]2006 Tall (AMHR / AMHA but "B" right now) filly -- as of yet unshown[/SIZE]






*Erica's Echos of My Destiny*

[SIZE=8pt]2004 Stallion / Multi National Top Ten, Five & Three / Many Time Grand Champion / AMHA Honor Roll / AMHR Nat'l All Star[/SIZE]

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny & Little Kings Buck Echo

Destiny will show again with Erica, with whom he is proudly co-owned, and he will be driving as well as haltering!


----------



## J&HMinis (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so excited for this years show season! Here are my 3 for 2007,

First is Libertymere Legacys Gold Dust, She'll be shown in Ammy Sr. Mares, Open 30-32" Sr. Mares, Ammy and open Hunter & Liberty






Next is Libertymere Legacys Bondini, He'll be shown in Ammy Jr. Geldings and Yearling Geldings






And Finally, RHA Fine X Kaliber, he'll be shown in Ammy Jr.. Stallions & Open. Please excuse the awful pic! 1st clip job.... UGH!


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I know you guys must be getting tired of these pictures



:

Buck On's Two Dark and Dangerous will be shown in two year old "A" halter and liberty






Buck On Dan's Whiskey Girl will be shown in Senior mare "B" halter






and I think I might show this cute little gelding, Footin the Bill By George in two year old "B" halter. Next year I'm going to drive him!!






I just clipped him today, a *very* rough job. I can't wait to get professional photos of him this summer!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are mine



:

First is Little Americas Soshowme Buckeroo...she will be in the over pleasure driving classes and maybe roadster:






Next is Flyin G's American Beauty...she will be shown in halter (she's a 2 yr old)...she should be in the under classes:






Then we have Buckeye WCF Derby Dancer...he will be in the 2 yr old stallion halter classes and liberty:






Flyin G's Viva Las Vegas...he will be in the yearling halter stallion over classes and possibly liberty...boy...I really need to do a before/after on him...what a dirt ball! :bgrin :






Flyin G's Paint Me Exotic is with Annette Helgeson...she will be shown AMHA for sure...in yearling halter mares:






Tracy


----------



## Reble (Mar 26, 2007)

Our Stallion Delta Rae:






Our Gelding 007:






Our yearling colt: Rowdy






Our new 2 year old Filly, just got this year....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 26, 2007)

we'll be showing our 2 year old colt this year this is him as a yearling after we got home from a show

now he is a chubby hairball hope there is a nice surprise under all that hair this year.

*Eagles Ring Toyhorse Smokin'*


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 27, 2007)

Nitro:

-Halter, Obstacle, Hunter, Jumper, Country Pleasure, Colour, Liberity






Joy:

-Halter, Obstacle, Showmanship, Colour, Liberity











Photobucket not working... Fixed it


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 27, 2007)

You Guys :new_shocked: Oh my gosh!! I am so excited to see all these beautiful geldings!!! Whooo hoooo!! :aktion033: :risa8:

Our club is working on a gelding incentive for our members. I am so excited to be promoting these little guys!!! Thanks to all that have gelded and are now showing these beautiful boys!!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, we got Jazz,,,,,,,only needs one grand for HOF,,,,,,,she is 2.












Midnight, gelding, my first home bred and we are so excited about getting him out. He is 2, but has developed so well over the past year.






And



:



: maybe a surprise.

Will be glad to see a lot of people as well! :saludando:


----------



## HJF (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't have pictures of everybody, but here's what I have. These will not all be at the same shows. Some are AMHR only and some are AMHA only. Some are for sale too but will condition them until they sale. May add one of the yearling colts and 2 yr. old gelding too...

Ericas Big City Showgirl- yearling filly






Willow Creeks Ultimate Dream-(Also in avatar) 33.75" 4 y/o gelding in halter, CPD, jumping, liberty. Already World Top 5 in halter






Pine Bluffs Cameo- yearling filly AMHA only






Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q- 3 y/o 35" stallion currently in training to drive. Shows in halter, CPD, color. Reserve National Champion and multi top tens.






Cay Lees Pocket Change- has gotten SO much more mature looking since last year. Can't wait to show him! 35" gelding to be in halter and color

Have no good pictures of him yet....

Little Kings Joker Jubilee- 31" in single pleasure driving (in training now)






Todwils High Roller- 34" gelding in country pleasure driving, color






Charminy Fiestas Pinto Pizazz- 28.75" gelding in 30" and under, showmanship, youth 12 under






And Erica's Ooh Boy! IF his mane/tails grows some more but not at least until June/July- 2 y/o 30" gelding in halter. He's already a National Champion


----------



## sedeh (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking at my horses now with their long hair and mohawks I can't believe our first show is in a month! I'll be showing Pinto again this year.

Aloha's Heir to Magic........Halter, in-hand trail, jumping(only need a few more points for his Champion!)






Total Eclipse Starlight Dancer.....Halter, color, in-hand trail and maybe some jumping at the end of the season.






Lucky Four Reblechase Still Dreamin......halter, in-hand trail and jumping. Also just a few points away from her Champion.






Mini Miracles Bubbas Choice.....my "teach me how to drive" gelding.






Total Eclipse Desert Legacy.....this will be her first show season and she'll start in halter. Can't wait to see what she looks like under all that fur!


----------



## susanne (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay, it's a short string!

Here is my show gelding, Woodwinds' Mingus...38" blood bay, 7 years old. We'll be showing him at halter and hunter/jumper. We hope that with his new vastly improved behavior the judges will see more than a moving target!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Mar 28, 2007)

Darn! I'll try to get pics of Sadie and Kid but Sadie is still on the maybe list. I'm begging my 'rents to let me show her in Halter but they'll probally say to wait until next year which is what I was already planning on doing except for the October show.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 28, 2007)

Willie in Country Pleasure, Showmanship, and Hunter for sure. I am still debating about doing Obstacle (Would rather focus on the other classes..).. If I can get him trained for liberty, that will happen too!











Cozzy in Senior Mares and Multi Colored Mares for sure.. Probably Hunter too if I decide she is ready enough for it..


----------



## Ferrah (Mar 28, 2007)

HP Spyderman, 2004 Gelding

I will be showing Spyder in halter and country pleasure driving. As the show season progresses I may add hunter (or jumper), obstacle and liberty. This will be his first year (and mine) showing in driving, so I don't want him to get too worn out at shows.






HP Chaos Kid, 2005 Gelding

I will be showing Cinnabar in halter, showmanship and liberty this year. This little guy is a showmanship machine, he just LOVES showmanship especially when we compete with big horses at 4-H and open shows.






Westy Forty Shadow, 2005 Mare

I will be showing Shadow strictly in halter, but one of the 4-H horse girls may be coming a long with us this 4-H season to show her in showmanship.


----------



## Ferin (Mar 28, 2007)

Mountain Shadows Kindred Spirit

37.5" 8 yr old gelding

Showing in halter, showmanship, color, halter obstacle, driving, hunter, jumper, and liberty











Sonaras Little Exotica

37.5" 4 yr old mare

Showing in halter, color, halter obstacle, liberty, and possibly hunter in the future


----------

